# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware حصري :  فلاشه لجهاز j110h ace copy مسحوبه ع الميركل

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فلاشه لهاتف j110h ace copy
مسحوبه ع ملك البوكسات ميركل  الانفو
############################################################################################################
#
#  General Setting
#
############################################################################################################
- general: MTK_PLATFORM_CFG
  info:
    - config_version: V1.1.1
      platform: MT6582
      project: mtk_android
      storage: EMMC
      boot_channel: MSDC_0
      block_size: 0x20000
############################################################################################################
#
#  Layout Setting
#
############################################################################################################
- partition_index: SYS0
  partition_name: PRELOADER
  file_name: preloader.bin
  is_download: true
  type: SV5_BL_BIN
  linear_start_addr: 0x0
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x1400000
  region: EMMC_BOOT_1
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BOOTLOADER
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS1
  partition_name: MBR
  file_name: MBR.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x1400000
  physical_start_addr: 0x1400000
  partition_size: 0x80000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS2
  partition_name: EBR1
  file_name: EBR1.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x1480000
  physical_start_addr: 0x1480000
  partition_size: 0x80000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS3
  partition_name: PRO_INFO
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NONE
  linear_start_addr: 0x1500000
  physical_start_addr: 0x1500000
  partition_size: 0x300000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: PROTECTED
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS4
  partition_name: NVRAM
  file_name: nvram.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x1800000
  physical_start_addr: 0x1800000
  partition_size: 0x500000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS5
  partition_name: PROTECT_F
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NONE
  linear_start_addr: 0x1D00000
  physical_start_addr: 0x1D00000
  partition_size: 0xA00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: PROTECTED
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS6
  partition_name: PROTECT_S
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NONE
  linear_start_addr: 0x2700000
  physical_start_addr: 0x2700000
  partition_size: 0xA00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: PROTECTED
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS7
  partition_name: SECCFG
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NONE
  linear_start_addr: 0x3100000
  physical_start_addr: 0x3100000
  partition_size: 0x20000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS8
  partition_name: UBOOT
  file_name: uboot.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x3120000
  physical_start_addr: 0x3120000
  partition_size: 0x60000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS9
  partition_name: BOOTIMG
  file_name: bootimg.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x3180000
  physical_start_addr: 0x3180000
  partition_size: 0x600000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS10
  partition_name: RECOVERY
  file_name: recovery.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x3780000
  physical_start_addr: 0x3780000
  partition_size: 0x800000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS11
  partition_name: SEC_RO
  file_name: secro.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x3F80000
  physical_start_addr: 0x3F80000
  partition_size: 0x600000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS12
  partition_name: MISC
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NONE
  linear_start_addr: 0x4580000
  physical_start_addr: 0x4580000
  partition_size: 0x80000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS13
  partition_name: LOGO
  file_name: logo.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x4600000
  physical_start_addr: 0x4600000
  partition_size: 0x300000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS14
  partition_name: EXPDB
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NONE
  linear_start_addr: 0x4900000
  physical_start_addr: 0x4900000
  partition_size: 0xA00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS15
  partition_name: ANDROID
  file_name: system.bin
  is_download: true
  type: YAFFS_IMG
  linear_start_addr: 0x5300000
  physical_start_addr: 0x5300000
  partition_size: 0x38400000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS16
  partition_name: CACHE
  file_name: cache.bin
  is_download: true
  type: YAFFS_IMG
  linear_start_addr: 0x3D700000
  physical_start_addr: 0x3D700000
  partition_size: 0x7E00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS17
  partition_name: USRDATA
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NONE
  linear_start_addr: 0x45500000
  physical_start_addr: 0x45500000
  partition_size: 0xA2A20000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00 
- partition_index: SYS18
  partition_name: BMTPOOL
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NONE
  linear_start_addr: 0xFFFF0000
  physical_start_addr: 0xFFFF0000
  partition_size: 0x1500000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: false
  is_reserved: true
  operation_type: RESERVED
 reserve: 0x00 
التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم ايديك حبيبي_

----------


## asaad wahsh

معلم كبير مافي كلام 
احلي تقييم
+++++++++++

----------

